

Ask HN: Could we please have the author's comments highlighted in some way? - BigCanOfTuna

I often find the most interesting cmments are posted by the author of the original post. Could HN highlight the author's comments with some type of symbol (green asterisk?)
======
shrughes
Write a Greasemonkey script to do it.

~~~
pbhjpbhj
This is a possibility but not everyone can and not everyone browses with GM
installed. Would it hurt?

